
Tensorflow 1.13.0 Released - Gimpei
https://github.com/tensorflow/tensorflow/releases/tag/v1.13.0-rc0
======
minimaxir
This isn't the release per se (i.e. not on PyPi), just rc0.

What's the status on Python 3.7 support in TensorFlow? I'm surprised that
wasn't in this release.

